# Hdmi Kabel durch decke ziehen. Einer ne Idee?



## Murdoch (24. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute, 

Hat einer vielleicht nen Tipp wie ich mein hdmi Kabel durch den holraum in der rigips decke ziehen kann ohne viel kaputt machen zu müssen? Weil die decke ist tapeziert und darauf habe ich ja so kein Bock.


----------



## beercarrier (24. Januar 2014)

ehm, eigtl kann man auch weißen kabelkanal an den ecken verlegen (für ganz faule mit doppelseitigen klebeband oder weißes hdmikabel mit der heißklebepistole). ansonsten circa 5cm radius loch mit cutter/stichling in decke schneiden mit zollstock oder anderen flexibel aber richtungsfesten material von loch zu loch angeln (schaut auf beiden seiten raus) kabel anhängen (mit klebeband) durchziehen, stück holz oder whatever ins loch schieben (muss länger als das loch sein) und neben dem loch mit dem rigpis verschrauben, dann noch das loch mit gips auffüllen und fertig (je nach können und perfektionismus noch schleifen und streichen)


----------



## Gonzberg (24. Januar 2014)

beercarrier hat eigentlich alles gesagt.
Entweder mit Kabelkanal, gibt es in der Regel in Braun, Weiss und Grau ab ca. 1cm² Querschnitt oder halt mit ner flexiblen "Stange", z.B. Zollstock, dicker Schweißdraht,... durch die Decke angeln.


----------



## dragonlort (24. Januar 2014)

Da würde ich aber lieber Kabel Kanal an die decke kleben. Weniger Arbeit und kannst jederzeit wieder entfernen.


----------



## Murdoch (24. Januar 2014)

Kabelkanal fällt weg, da der Raum nicht passen dafür ist. 

Das Kabel würde viel zu lang werden, damit unendlich dick für 3d und fullhd und damit die kabelkanäle monströs, da ich schon welche dran habe für andere Kabel. 

Das mit der lochsäge ist ne gute Idee.


----------



## mickythebeagle (24. Januar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Kabelkanal fällt weg, da der Raum nicht passen dafür ist.
> 
> Das Kabel würde viel zu lang werden, damit unendlich dick für 3d und fullhd und damit die kabelkanäle monströs, da ich schon welche dran habe für andere Kabel.
> 
> Das mit der lochsäge ist ne gute Idee.


 




Ob ich jetzt nur HD/FHD oder 3D oder Netzwek via einem HDMI Kabel übertrage hat nicht mit der Dicke des Kabels zu tun 

Ich habe sogar ein Flachband HDMI Kabel über 10 Meter verlegt und auch nicht ein Problem.


----------



## Murdoch (24. Januar 2014)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Ob ich jetzt nur HD/FHD oder 3D oder Netzwek via einem HDMI Kabel übertrage hat nicht mit der Dicke des Kabels zu tun
> 
> Ich habe sogar ein Flachband HDMI Kabel über 10 Meter verlegt und auch nicht ein Problem.


 
Wie lol? 

Was sind den bitte 10m? 

Du kennst nicht mal einen einzigen Fakt der anlage und dann gleich so überheblich? 

Um so länger das Kabel und so mehr Verlust und insbesondere mögliche Störquellen. So braucht man mehr Schirmung. 

Ich habe am Anfang genug ausprobiert. 

Edit :
Ach ich glaub ich verstehe was du meinst....  Du meinst wegen digitalem Signal? 

Dann lol ich mal direkt ab.


----------



## stevie4one (24. Januar 2014)

Andere Alternative (allerdings teuer) ohne Löcher und Handwerken, HDMI-Signale per Funk übertragen, z.B. Lindy WHDI Wireless Extender für HDMI.


----------



## Murdoch (24. Januar 2014)

stevie4one schrieb:


> Andere Alternative (allerdings teuer) ohne Löcher und Handwerken, HDMI-Signale per Funk übertragen, z.B. Lindy WHDI Wireless Extender für HDMI.


 
Alter! Das ja geil. Kannte ich noch nicht. 

Sowas hab ich mir vor 7 Jahren schon gewünscht! 

Ich glaub das müsst ich mal testen, obwohl ich skeptisch bin wenn ich an die datenrate bei 3d fullhd denke.


----------



## Cuddleman (24. Januar 2014)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Ob ich jetzt nur HD/FHD oder 3D oder Netzwek via einem HDMI Kabel übertrage hat nicht mit der Dicke des Kabels zu tun
> 
> Ich habe sogar ein Flachband HDMI Kabel über 10 Meter verlegt und auch nicht ein Problem.



Das frage ich mich auch!
Vielleicht ist es ja nicht nur ein Kabel.

Micky..., sein flaches Hdmi-Kabel kann man auch an/hinter der Sockelleiste verlegen, im Türbereich mittels Alu-Abdeckleiste, oder Nuten-Kanal, sowie zugehöriger Abdeckung, da ohne Kabelkanal nur das Öffnen der Decke möglich wäre, zumindest ausreichend groß am Anfang und Ende, um wenigsten mit geeigneteren Hilfsmitteln dem einzufädelnden Kabel die richtige Richtung zu geben. 
Ein Schweißdraht hat nur maximal einen Meter und ein üblicher Zollstock nur zwei Meter Reichweite.
Die kreuzweise montierten Trageprofile, welche die angeschraubten Gipsplatten halten, erschweren das Fädeln erheblich!
Selbst danach stellt sich die Frage, wie sauber/unsichtbar die Deckenöffnungen verschlossen und mit der Tapete verdeckt werden können.


----------



## beercarrier (24. Januar 2014)

naja gute schirmung ist bei langen kabeln schon wichtig und das erhöht die dicke, allerdings reden wir hier von 1 bis 2mm.

per funk geht bei filmen, beim spielen wäre mir die verzögerung zu groß.

das kann man schon über die decke verlegen/angeln, ist halt wie überall im leben eine frage des skills.


----------



## stevie4one (24. Januar 2014)

Es gibt auch WHDI Systeme an denen mehrere HDMI Sender (DVD, Blu Ray, Konsole, etc.) an einen Empfänger (TV) übertragen können, ggf. kann der alte Kabelkanal wieder ab.


----------



## Superwip (24. Januar 2014)

Wenn du ein mini-HDMI Kabel verwendest könntest du mit einem kleineren Loch auskommen.


----------

